# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  μετασχηματιστης οθόνης Η/Υ

## goosey

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Μετά απο "μπαμ" και πέσιμο ασφαλειών κάηκε ο(φορητός) μετασχηματιστής TFT οθόνης του Η/Υ. 
Ψάχνω να δοκιμάσω κάποιον άλλο, για να ξέρω αν πειράχτηκε & η ίδια η οθόνη,μην παραγγείλω τζάμπα νέο μετασχηματιστή.
1)Έχω 2-3 μετασχηματιστές απο παλιές συσκευές, πρέπει να έχουν έξοδο σε τάση(12V) & ένταση(1Α) ίδια με την πρωτότυπη?
Ένας πχ 9V - 400mA δεν θα δείξει κάτι? 
2)Ενοείται δεν ταιριάζει το βύσμα του μετασχηματιστή με τους προς δοκιμή: Πώς θα καταλάβω την πολικότητα για να μην συνδέσω το βύσμα ανάποδα?
Το μόνο κοινό στους παλιούς που έχω, και χωρίς ενδείξεις για πολικότητα στο φις τους, τα καλώδια τους είναι το ένα μαύρο και το άλλο με διακεκομένη άσπρη γραμμή. Το καλώδιο όμως του καμένου πρωτότυπου έχει και τα δυο μαύρα.

----------


## ezizu

Θα πρέπει το τροφοδοτικό που θα δοκιμάσεις, να έχει ίδια volt και ίδια ή περισσότερα amber και όπωσδήποτε ίδια πολικότητα (εφόσον μιλάμε για dc ).
Η πολικότητα ίσως αναγράφεται σε κάποιο σχεδιάκι πάνω στο τσμπελάκι του τροφοδοτικού, ή γύρω από την υποδοχή του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας πάνω στην οθόνη.
Γράψε μάρκα/μοντέλο οθόνης, ή ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες με τα πιθανά  σημεία που σου ανέφερα .

----------

FILMAN (10-02-14)

----------


## fotis 65

* εχω μια 19" led samsung syncmaster sa300 με προβλημα στο πανελ αν σου κανειπες μου να σου την στείλω.*

----------


## goosey

> Θα πρέπει το τροφοδοτικό που θα δοκιμάσεις, να έχει ίδια volt και ίδια ή περισσότερα amber και όπωσδήποτε ίδια πολικότητα (εφόσον μιλάμε για dc ).
> Η πολικότητα ίσως αναγράφεται σε κάποιο σχεδιάκι πάνω στο τσμπελάκι του τροφοδοτικού, ή γύρω από την υποδοχή του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας πάνω στην οθόνη.
> Γράψε μάρκα/μοντέλο οθόνης, ή ανέβασε μερικές φωτογραφίες με τα πιθανά  σημεία που σου ανέφερα .


συγγνώμη, παράλειψη μου: πρόκειται για μια LG FLATRON 1770HQ-BF την οποία λάτρευα.. :Wub: 
και μετασχηματιστής της ο DSA-0421S-12V -3.5A

Tο περίεργο ε'ιναι οτι και τεχνικό που ρώτησα, μου είπε επειδή είναι παλιά, πολύ δύσκολα θα βρω συμβατό μετασχηματιστή να δοκιμάσω... Δηλαδή πόσο παλιά θεωρείται που την έχω 4 χρόνια?
Κάτι που παρατήρησα κι εγώ είναι πως έχει σε σχέση με άλλες νεώτερες οθόνες κάπως πιο χοντρό βύσμα μετασχηματιστή, ίσως γιαυτό είναι σπάνιο.




> * εχω μια 19" led samsung syncmaster sa300 με προβλημα στο πανελ αν σου κανειπες μου να σου την στείλω.*


σ ευχαριστώ φίλε, γιατι όχι, αν μάλιστα συμφέρουν τα έξοδα των μεταφορικών. :Unsure: 
πρόβλημα στο πάνελ εννοείς δεν πατιούνται τα πλήκτρα ελέγχου? παίζει κανονικά? τουλάχιστο να δούμε αν ταιριάζουν οι μετασχηματιστές τους...

----------


## ezizu

> συγγνώμη, παράλειψη μου: πρόκειται για μια LG FLATRON 1770HQ-BF την οποία λάτρευα..
> και μετασχηματιστής της ο DSA-0421S-12V -3.5A
> 
> Tο περίεργο ε'ιναι οτι και τεχνικό που ρώτησα, μου είπε επειδή είναι παλιά, πολύ δύσκολα θα βρω συμβατό μετασχηματιστή να δοκιμάσω... Δηλαδή πόσο παλιά θεωρείται που την έχω 4 χρόνια?
> Κάτι που παρατήρησα κι εγώ είναι πως έχει σε σχέση με άλλες νεώτερες οθόνες κάπως πιο χοντρό βύσμα μετασχηματιστή, ίσως γιαυτό είναι σπάνιο.
> 
> ...


Χρειάζεσαι λοιπών  ένα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό 12V-3.5A (ή περισσότερα )και προφανώς η πολικότητα είναι ως εξής:

Dc jack.JPG
Αν κοιτάξεις στο ταμπελάκι του τροφοδοτικού θα δεις, λογικά, ένα σχηματάκι σαν το παραπάνω. Σωστα;

Τώρα όσο για το βύσμα αν δεν βρεις ίδιο (λόγω παλαιότητας κ.λ.π. δεν ξέρω σίγουρα αλλά το κόβω λίγο χλωμό να μη βρεις με λίγο ψάξιμο) το πιο εύκολο / απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ,εφόσον σιγουρευτείς για την πολικότητα ( βάσει του σχήματος παραπάνω, αν ταιριάζει ή όχι), να κόψεις το καλώδιο από την μεριά που μπαίνει στο τροφοδοτικό και να το ενώσεις με το καινούργιο.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις δηλαδή ουσιαστικά,μόνο το καλώδιο που πάει στην οθόνη από το παλιό τροφοδοτικό, ενώνοντάς το με το καινούργιο ή το προς δοκιμή τροφοδοτικό. Ίσως να φτιάχνεται βέβαια το τροφοδοτικό,αλλά πιθανών να μην συμφέρει.

Παρακάτω για παράδειγμα σου δίνω μερικά link με τροφοδοτικά που σου κάνουν αν θέλεις να αγοράσεις:

http://www.kalemisbros.gr/12v-4a.html

http://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....meno.8773.html

http://www.stamelectronics.com/-931-...2V-4A-48W.html

Μπορεί να βρεις και άλλου βέβαια.

----------

FILMAN (12-02-14), goosey (18-02-14)

----------


## fotis 65

14 v είναι.... δες αν ταιριαζει και το βύσμα και τα ξανά λέμε http://www.laptopadaptershop.com.au/...4-adapter.html 


> συγγνώμη, παράλειψη μου: πρόκειται για μια LG FLATRON 1770HQ-BF την οποία λάτρευα..
> και μετασχηματιστής της ο DSA-0421S-12V -3.5A
> 
> Tο περίεργο ε'ιναι οτι και τεχνικό που ρώτησα, μου είπε επειδή είναι παλιά, πολύ δύσκολα θα βρω συμβατό μετασχηματιστή να δοκιμάσω... Δηλαδή πόσο παλιά θεωρείται που την έχω 4 χρόνια?
> Κάτι που παρατήρησα κι εγώ είναι πως έχει σε σχέση με άλλες νεώτερες οθόνες κάπως πιο χοντρό βύσμα μετασχηματιστή, ίσως γιαυτό είναι σπάνιο.
> 
> 
> σ ευχαριστώ φίλε, γιατι όχι, αν μάλιστα συμφέρουν τα έξοδα των μεταφορικών.
> πρόβλημα στο πάνελ εννοείς δεν πατιούνται τα πλήκτρα ελέγχου? παίζει κανονικά? τουλάχιστο να δούμε αν ταιριάζουν οι μετασχηματιστές τους...

----------

goosey (18-02-14)

----------


## goosey

> ...να κόψεις το καλώδιο από την μεριά που μπαίνει στο τροφοδοτικό και να το ενώσεις με το καινούργιο.
> Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις δηλαδή ουσιαστικά,μόνο το καλώδιο που πάει στην οθόνη από το παλιό τροφοδοτικό, ενώνοντάς το με το καινούργιο ή το προς δοκιμή τροφοδοτικό.


μα αυτό είναι το θέμα φίλε μου, οτι το καλώδιο επάνω δεν γράφει ποιο είναι το (-) και ποιο το (+), γι αυτό ρωτώ πως θα το συνδέσω...
Επάνω στο σώμα του μετασχηματιστή υπάρχει αυτό το σχήμα της πολικότητας, τι σημαίνει όμως για τα καλώδια?
Ποιο είναι το (-) και ποιο το (+)? Εαν τα δεις δηλ θέλω να πω, δεν καταλαβαίνεις ποιο είναι ποιο.

----------


## xatzigeo

Κόψε το καλώδιο όπως σου είπαν οι προηγούμενοι και με ένα πολύμετρο βρες ποιό καλώδιο πάει πού.

----------

FILMAN (12-02-14)

----------


## ezizu

Όπως σωστά έγραψε και ο Γιώργος (xatzigeo) κάνεις μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο.
Θα επιλέξεις μέτρηση αντίστασης στο πολύμετρο (x1 ή 200 ανάλογα με τον τύπο του πολύμετρου) και θα βάλεις τον ένα ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου (ας πούμε τον μαύρο) στο ένα καλώδιο και τον άλλο ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου (κόκκινο)στην εξωτερική μεταλλική επιφάνεια (επαφή) του βύσματος. 
Αν δεν σου δείξει μηδενική αντίσταση , τότε βάζεις τον μαύρο ακροδέκτη στο άλλο καλώδιο. 
Αν το καλώδιο είναι ok (που μάλλον είναι) θα πάρεις μηδενική αντίσταση,οπότε μόλις θα έχεις βρει το καλώδιο του αρνητικού (-).

(Αν σου δείξει με την πρώτη μέτρηση μηδενική σντίσταση,δεν αλλάζεις τον μαύρο ακροδέκτη και συνεχίζεις αμέσως στο παρακάτω που σου γράφω ,απλά για επαλήθευση) .

Μετά απλά αλλάζεις και τους δύο ακροδέκτες (τον μαύρο τον βάζεις στο άλλο καλώδιο και τον κόκκινο στην εσωτερική επαφή του βύσματος) και φυσιολογικά θα μετρήσεις πάλι μηδενική αντίσταση,οπότε το καλώδιο αυτό θα είναι το (+) .
Δηλαδή η εξωτερική επαφή του βύσματος είναι το (-) και η εσωτερική επαφή του βύσματος είνα το (+). Θα πρέπει να δεις λοιπόν ποιο από τα δυο καλώδια έχει μηδενική αντίσταση με κάποια από τις δυο επαφές,και έτσι θα έχεις βρει ποια επαφή αντιστοιχεί σε ποιο καλώδιο.
Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό.

----------

FILMAN (12-02-14), goosey (18-02-14)

----------


## goosey

δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει όργανο παιδιά.
Και όμως, βρήκα μετασχηματιστή ακριβώς με ίδια έξοδο DC που θέλω για την οθόνη, δεν γράφει πολικότητες, τα καλώδια του είναι πλακέ(άρα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό στο βύσμα του), απλά απο τα δυο καλώδια το ένα έχει διακεκομένη λευκή γραμμή σε όλο το μήκος του.
Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό είναι το (+)?
Και έχω δει πολλά τροφοδοτικά με τέτοια λευκή γραμμή.
Αν πάλι δοκιμάσω και βάλω ανάποδα την πολικότητα, τι θα γίνει? :Thumbup:

----------


## ezizu

Πιθανών η άσπρη γραμμή να είναι το (+) , αλλά νομίζω δεν μπορεί κανείς,(ιδιαίτερα εφόσον δεν αναφέρεται κάπου σαφέστατα η πολικότητα), να είναι απόλυτα σίγουρος αν δεν κάνει κάποιο έλεγχο - μέτρηση.

Μήπως κατά τύχη διαθέτεις κάποια ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα (π.χ. αντιστάσεις, led , διόδους ,λαμπάκια , ίσως κάποιο μεγάφωνο χαμηλών συχνοτήτων κ.λ.π.) για να βρούμε κάποιο τρόπο,ώστε να βρεις την πολικότητα στο βύσμα;

Να δοκιμάσεις να τροφοδοτήσεις με ανάποδη πολικότητα, δεν θα σου συνιστούσα να το ρισκάρεις, επειδή λογικά θα προκαλέσει κάποια ζημιά,είτε μικρή όπως π.χ. το κάψιμο ασφάλειας ,είτε πολύ μεγαλύτερη όπως π.χ. σκάσιμο πυκνωτών, ίσως καταστροφή ημιαγωγών, αντιστάσεων  κ.λ.π. ανάλογα βέβαια με το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού και τις όποιες προστασίες διαθέτει ή όχι.

----------

goosey (24-02-14)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άνοιξε το καπάκι της τν και δες αν το κεντρικό πιν συνδέεται άμεσα με δίοδο, αν ναι το συνδέεις άφοβα, κατά 99% η κάθοδος είναι προς τν πλακέτα (+ στο κεντρικό), ελπίζοντας και ότι είναι οκ.

----------


## goosey

λοιπόν βρήκα μετασχηματιστή με ίδιο ομοαξονικό καλωδιο,έτσι δεν είχα πρόβλημα πως θα το συνδέσω.
Το έβαλα και άναψε η οθόνη μια χαρά, δούλεψε για κανα μισάωρο, και τότε έγινε το μοιραίο:
 μπαμ και έκαψε κι αυτόν το μετασχηματιστή! :Brick wall: 
Το μόνο που έγινε 3sec πριν το μπαμ ήταν αναλαμπές στη φωτεινότητα της οθόνης.
Εννοείται οτι πάω να ανοίξω πλέον το μόνιτορ να ψάξω για βραχυκυκλώματα αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση το κάψιμο αυτού του μετασχηματιστή να οφείλεται σε 100mA περισσότερα στην έξοδο του?
Συγκεκριμένα, ο μετασχηματιστής μαμά που κάηκε ήταν 12V~1400mA ενώ ο νέος που κάηκε ήταν 12V~ 1500mA.

----------


## xsterg

ε φιλε μου εχει προβλημα η οθονη σου τοτε. κατι φταιει και καιει τροφοδοτικα.το οτι ο νεος ειχε παραπανω ρευμα μονο καλο ειναι.

----------


## goosey

Mήπως ξέρετε πως ανοίγουν αυτές οι οθόνες?  Είναι αυτή
http://alatest.com/reviews/monitor-r...3-33648299,29/

Καταρχήν την είσοδο του DC την έχει στη βάση, χωρίς κανένα κύκλωμα εκεί,και καλώδιο πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στην οθόνη.
Η οθόνη δεν έχει στο πίσω μέρος βίδες, το μόνο που μπόρεσα να βγάλω ήταν το μπροστινό πλαίσιο, απο κει και πέρα όμως δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο πίσω μέρος της.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Mήπως ξέρετε πως ανοίγουν αυτές οι οθόνες?  Είναι αυτή
> http://alatest.com/reviews/monitor-r...3-33648299,29/
> 
> Καταρχήν την είσοδο του DC την έχει στη βάση, χωρίς κανένα κύκλωμα εκεί,και καλώδιο πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στην οθόνη.
> Η οθόνη δεν έχει στο πίσω μέρος βίδες, το μόνο που μπόρεσα να βγάλω ήταν το μπροστινό πλαίσιο, απο κει και πέρα όμως δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο πίσω μέρος της.


Αφού πολύμετρο δεν έχεις αλλά ούτε και βασικές γνώσεις και δεν ξέρεις και πως ξεβιδώνετα ή πως ανοίγει το καπάκι καλύτερα άστο γιατί θα σκοτωθείς στο τέλος. Αφού την αγαπάς την οθόνη αυτή τόσο πολύ στείλε την σε ένα service lg μαζί με τον φορτιστή να δουν αν φτιάχνεται.

----------

xsterg (15-03-14)

----------


## xsterg

χιλια δικια εχει ο φιλος δημητρης. αφου δεν ξερεις ασε το σπορ για καποιον αλλον.

----------


## windmill82

μισο λεπτο, εβαλες τροφοδοτικο 1500mA ?????????? Το τροφοδοτικο που ειχε ηταν 3.5Α!
 Και επισης γιατι 12V~ ??????
Επειδη και εγω μπερδευτηκα και εσυ παιδευεσαι ,κανε οτι λενε τα παιδια παραπανω , δωστην σε καποιο εργαστηριο για επισκευη.

----------


## ezizu

> λοιπόν βρήκα μετασχηματιστή με ίδιο ομοαξονικό καλωδιο,έτσι δεν είχα πρόβλημα πως θα το συνδέσω.
> Το έβαλα και άναψε η οθόνη μια χαρά, δούλεψε για κανα μισάωρο, και τότε έγινε το μοιραίο:
>  μπαμ και έκαψε κι αυτόν το μετασχηματιστή!
> Το μόνο που έγινε 3sec πριν το μπαμ ήταν αναλαμπές στη φωτεινότητα της οθόνης.
> Εννοείται οτι πάω να ανοίξω πλέον το μόνιτορ να ψάξω για βραχυκυκλώματα αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση το κάψιμο αυτού του μετασχηματιστή να οφείλεται σε 100mA περισσότερα στην έξοδο του?
> Συγκεκριμένα, ο μετασχηματιστής μαμά που κάηκε ήταν 12V~1400mA ενώ ο νέος που κάηκε ήταν 12V~ 1500mA.


Αφού στο ποστ#5 σου έγραψα ακριβώς τα χαρακτηριστικά του τροφοδοτικού που χρειάζεσαι (12V-3,5A ή περισσoτερα Αμπέρ), λογικό δεν είναι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα μικρότερο σε παροχή ρεύματος τροφοδοτικό (1500mA=1,5A)να το κάψεις;
Μπορεί η οθόνη να μην έχει πάθει κάποια ζημιά από το κάψιμο του τροφοδοτικού, μπορεί όμως και να έχει πάθει δεν είναι σίγουρο τίποτα,όλα είναι σχετικά.
Αν δεν έχεις σχετικές γνώσεις ή δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις ακριβώς τι κάνεις , πήγαινε την οθόνη μαζί με το γνήσιο τροφοδοτικό της σε κάποιο τεχνικό, για να μην την καταστρέψεις τελείως (αν δεν έχει ήδη πάθει ζημιά).

----------


## vp74

> Αφού στο ποστ#5 σου έγραψα ακριβώς τα χαρακτηριστικά του τροφοδοτικού που χρειάζεσαι (12V-3,5A ή περισσoτερα Αμπέρ), λογικό δεν είναι αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα μικρότερο σε παροχή ρεύματος τροφοδοτικό (1500mA=1,5A)να το κάψεις;
> Μπορεί η οθόνη να μην έχει πάθει κάποια ζημιά από το κάψιμο του τροφοδοτικού, μπορεί όμως και να έχει πάθει δεν είναι σίγουρο τίποτα,όλα είναι σχετικά.
> Αν δεν έχεις σχετικές γνώσεις ή δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις ακριβώς τι κάνεις , πήγαινε την οθόνη μαζί με το γνήσιο τροφοδοτικό της σε κάποιο τεχνικό, για να μην την καταστρέψεις τελείως (αν δεν έχει ήδη πάθει ζημιά).


Έχει διαβάσει μάλλον τα Amps του εναλασσόμενου στο input του τροφοδοτικού και δεν βλέπει τα Amps στην κάτω γραμμή στο output συνεχές. Πρέπει να την πάει έτσι κ αλλιώς γιατί έχει περίεργο βύσμα εισόδου DC στην οθόνη. Λογικά δεν την έχει κάψει την οθόνη και δεν χρειάζεται να την ανοίξει.

----------


## ezizu

> Έχει διαβάσει μάλλον τα Amps του εναλασσόμενου στο input του τροφοδοτικού και δεν βλέπει τα Amps στην κάτω γραμμή στο output συνεχές...............


Όχι Βαγγέλη δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Αν το εναλασσόμενο ρεύμα εισόδου του τροφοδοτικού ήταν 1,5Α (δηλαδή AC input 230V-1,5A) δεν  υπήρχε περίπτωση λογικά να καεί λόγω υπερφόρτωσης, επειδή πολύ απλά το τροφοδοτικό στην έξοδό του θα μπορούσε να παρέχει πολύ περισσότερο ρεύμα από τα 3,5Α.

----------

goosey (25-03-14)

----------


## vp74

Ναι το ξέρω. Εννοώ ότι μάλλον διάβασε τα amps στο ac input του original 1.2Α και καταλάθος έβαλε τροφοδοτικό με DC output στα 1.2Α αντί 3.5Α.
Η συγκεκριμένη λειτουργεί με 12V *DC* στα 3.5Α αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες 19άρες που δουλεύουν με 14V-3.8A. 

Μια εικόνα του εξωτερικού τροφοδοτικού

και το πίσω μέρος της οθόνης

----------

goosey (25-03-14)

----------


## ezizu

Δηλαδή Βαγγέλη θεωρείς πιθανό να διάβασε την μισή πάνω σειρά-γραμμή και ταυτόχρονα την υπόλοιπη μισή κάτω σειρά-γραμμή των χαρακτηριστικών που αναγράφονται στο ταμπελάκι του τροφοδοτικού;
Είναι μια πιθανότητα.
Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι τα ποστ# 2,5,9 είναι σαφέστατα, απλά και κατανοητά,όσο αφορά τα χαρακτηριστικά (τάση,ρεύμα και πολικότητα) του τροφοδοτικού που χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει η οθόνη και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδευτεί κάποιος διαβάζοντάς τα.

Αν κάποιος που διαβάζει τα χαρακτηριστικά ενός τροφοδοτικού, δεν έχει τις γνώσεις ούτε να κατανοήσει απλά τι ακριβώς είναι το input και τι το output, τότε νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να ανοίξει θέμα και να γίνει τέτοιου είδους συζήτηση μέσα σε ένα τεχνικό forum.
Πόσο μάλλον να συζητήσουμε και για τυχών επισκευή της (βάσει του ποστ #15). 
Καλύτερα είναι νομίζω σε τέτοιες  περιπτώσεις να απευθύνεται ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος σε κάποιον σχετικό τεχνικό, για την αποφυγή μεγαλύτερης ζημιάς ή ακόμα και κινδύνου της ίδιας του της ζωής (στην περίπτωση προσπάθειας επισκευής συσκευών που έχουν υψηλές τάσεις στα εσωτερικά τους κυκλώματα - εξαρτήματα) .
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------

goosey (25-03-14)

----------


## goosey

Μια στιγμή να τα πάρουμε με τη σειρά.
Ένα  θέμα είναι η συγκεκριμένη επισκευή, κι ένα διαφορετικό και γενικότερο το πως το βλέπω, αν ξέρω ή όχι, κλπ.
1)Για την οθόνη: Πράγματι *έχετε δίκιο*, έκανα μεγάλη  ****** :Bye:   γιατί πολύ απλά απτη βιασύνη και τον ενθουσιασμό μου που βρήκα μετασχηματιστές, όταν πήγα να τους δω δίπλα-δίπλα με τον καμένο LG, το ενθουσιασμένο μάτι ήθελε να δει τα 1500mA της εισόδου κι όχι τα 3.5Α της εξόδου!
Απόδειξη του ότι ήξερα φυσικά τι έξοδο ήθελα, ότι το γράφω στο post#4  και μόλις βρήκα μετασχηματιστές, στο post#13 γράφω τη λάθος έξοδο, χωρίς να το καταλάβω...
2)Για το αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, που είναι τελείως διαφορετικό: Ένα θέμα είναι ότι το να τη δώσω για επισκευή, αντιλαμβάνεστε οτι το κόστος δεν συμφέρει. Απο την  άλλη, απο την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας εδώ στο forum, έχω κάνει μόνος κι άλλες επισκευές σε συσκευές που μου έχουν χαλάσει.
Το ότι δεν διαθέτω όλα τα εργαλεία να το κάνω, δεν σημαίνει ότι με τις λίγες θεωρητικές γνώσεις που έχω, δεν μπορώ να προσπαθήσω.
Για τη συγκεκριμένη επισκευή, τη στιγμή που δεν μιλάμε για βλάβη αυτής-καθ'αυτής της οθόνης, αλλά έχοντας έναν καμένο(..?) μετασχηματιστή, δεν χάνω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω με άλλους, τη στιγμή που μπορώ να βρώ.
Εννοειται αν βεβαιωθώ πως η οθόνη καίει απο μόνη της τους μετασχηματιστές, φυσικά και δεν θα την ψάξω μόνος μου.
Επίσης, πιστεύω πως έχω επίγνωση και των ορίων μου, αλλά και των κινδύνων με τα ρεύματα. Άλλωστε -μιλώντας για υψηλά ρεύματα- σε παλαιότερο θέμα, με τη βόηθεια σας επισκέυασα την τροφοδοσία σε παλιά TV μου μόνο με κολλητήρι.

Όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια, είναι για την ιστορία και μόνο.
Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τώρα, είναι το μέλλον.
Το ότι έκαψε(..?) ένα τροφοδοτικό χαμηλότερης εξόδου τι σημαίνει? Ισχύει αυτο που λέτε παραπάνω οτι φταίει που ήταν 1500mA αντί για 3500mA? Τότε γιατί να καεί? Απλά δεν θα οδηγούσε καθόλου την οθόνη, ή το πολύ πολύ δεν θα λειτουργούσε σωστά.
Θέλω να πω, μήπως άλλος είναι ο λόγος που έκαψε το μαμά τροφοδοτικό της LG και άλλος το λάθος που έβαλα, ή τελικά ο ίδιος λόγος?
Όσο για τροφοδοτικό ακριβώς ίδιο, δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά το ψάχνω.
Κι ένα μεγάλο *ευχαριστώ* και πάλι που μου υποδείξατε το λάθος.

----------


## ezizu

Όταν από ένα τροφοδοτικό μια συσκευή-φορτίο ζητά περισσότερη ισχύ από αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει το τροφοδοτικό, τότε ναι, υπό προϋποθέσεις (και ειδικά αν δεν έχει σωστές-κατάλληλες προστασίες) μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά το τροφοδοτικό.
Αφού δεν υπάρχει εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό (ώστε να έχεις δυνατότητα περιορισμού του ρεύματος), προσπάθησε  να βρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό με τα κατάλληλα χαρακτηριστικά, βάζοντας προληπτικά μια ασφάλεια σε σειρά με το (+) της τροφοδοσίας και με ονομαστική τιμή ίση ή  λίγο μικρότερη από το ρεύμα εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού (π.χ.3Α και ίσως είναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια βραδείας τήξης για 3Α), για να δοκιμάσεις την οθόνη. Πιθανών η οθόνη να μην έχει πάθει ζημιά.
Καλό όμως είναι να μετρήσεις και το ρεύμα που τραβά η οθόνη ,για δική σου εμπειρία, ώστε να βγάλεις τελικά και ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα στο αν φταίει, ή όχι, η οθόνη, που κάηκε το δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό, αλλά αυτό απαιτεί βέβαια όργανο μέτρησης.
Αν τελικά,μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω, η ασφάλεια στο (+) δεν καίγεται ,υπάρχει  κανονικά η τάση τροφοδοσίας 12V, αλλά δεν ανάψει η οθόνη, τότε πολύ πιθανών να έχει δημιουργηθεί βλάβη και σε αυτή. 



Όσο για το θέμα γενικότερα των επισκευών,των γνώσεων κ.λ.π., συγνώμη αν άθελά μου σε πείραξε κάτι από τα γραφόμενά μου, αλλά αυτά είναι ένα συμπέρασμα που  βγαίνει εύκολα, βάσει των δικών σου ποστ, και ιδιαίτερα στα ποστ# 7,10,13,15 .
Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι και εσύ, για να κάνει κάποιος επισκευή (έστω σε απλές ηλεκτρονικές βλάβες) και όχι απλά οπτικό έλεγχο, σε μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή, χρειάζεται απαραίτητα κάποιες βασικές σχετικές γνώσεις-εμπειρία και τα απαραίτητα όργανα και εργαλεία.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι ανάλογα την πολυπλοκότητα της συσκευής και των κυκλωμάτων της ,τις τάσεις -ρεύμα-συχνότητες λειτουργίας της εκάστοτε  συσκευής, το είδος και τον βαθμό δυσκολίας της βλάβης ,το επίπεδο διάγνωσης-επισκευής (άλλο η ψυχρή κόλληση- κακή επαφή, άλλο διάγνωση επισκευή σε επίπεδο πλακέτας, άλλο η διάγνωση -επισκευή σε επίπεδο κυκλωμάτων, ή σε επίπεδο εξαρτημάτων κ.ο.κ. και σαφώς χρειάζονται και διαφορετικά όργανα-εργαλεία για το κάθε επίπεδο διάγνωσης -επισκευής ).
Νομίζω όμως, πως για τέτοιου είδους επισκευές, πέρα από τα βασικά εργαλεία (κατσαβίδια,κόφτες κολλητήρι,μυτοτσίμπιδο κ.λ.π.) θεωρείται ως δεδομένο και είναι απαραίτητο ένα πολύμετρο.

Νομίζω ότι να αλλάζει κανείς τυχαία εξαρτήματα, στην προσπάθεια του να επισκευάσει μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή,  επειδή για τον χ ή ψ λόγο τα θεωρεί ύποπτα, δεν είναι ούτε σωστή  λογική , ούτε η ασφαλέστερη, αλλά ούτε και η οικονομικότερη μέθοδος επισκευής .
Όλα τα τελευταία, όπως λες και εσύ, για την ιστορία και μόνο. :Wink: 
Δεν έχω διάθεση ούτε να σε προσβάλω ,αλλά ούτε και να μην σε βοηθήσω .
Για ότι χρειαστείς ξαναγράψε και ευχαρίστως θα σου απαντήσω και εγώ (αλλά σίγουρα και κάποια άλλα μέλη) σε ότι μπορώ και γνωρίζω.
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------

goosey (04-04-14)

----------


## goosey

Φίλε Σήφη τον έλεγχο με την ασφάλεια θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μόλις βρω κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό.

_[Όταν από ένα τροφοδοτικό μια συσκευή-φορτίο ζητά περισσότερη ισχύ από  αυτή που μπορεί να δώσει το τροφοδοτικό, τότε ναι, υπό προϋποθέσεις (και  ειδικά αν δεν έχει σωστές-κατάλληλες προστασίες) μπορεί να πάθει ζημιά  το τροφοδοτικό._]

Σε αυτό που λές παραπάνω βασίζω την ελπίδα μου να μην έχει πάθει ζημιά η οθόνη, αλλά και το να μην φταίει τελικά η ίδια η οθόνη για τα καψίματα, για το λόγο ότι (και κακώς ξέχασα να αναφέρω πριν) η *οθόνη λειτουργούσε σε σπίτι με πολλά προβλήματα όσον αφορά το δίκτυο* - αρκετά "πεσίματα" της κεντρικής ασφάλειας - παλιό σπιτι με παλιά καλωδίωση-πίνακες αλλα με όλες τις επιβαρύνσεις σε φορτίο ενός σύγχρονου σπιτού.
Εγω λοιπόν την πήρα στα χέρια μου με καμένο τροφοδοτικό.
Συγγνώμη που ξέχασα κι αυτό το στοιχείο, μακάρι να βοηθάει λίγο.

----------

